# يتوفر لدينا دهن عود كبودي مخلط



## مسوقة26 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





اضغط على الصوره جزاك الله الف خير







العرض الخاص اشتر وقيتين من العود الطبيعي او الصناعي واحصل على الوقية الثالثه مجانا 
والعود على الشرط اذا ما اعجبك استرجع نقودك كامله والي تطيبتبه عليك بالف عافيه


الوادعي للعود والعطور
لايوجد عندي محل انا على الجوال ومن البيت ابيع واجيك الى باب بيتكم

دهن عود كمبودي معتق
هذا النوع درجه اولى على الشرط التجربه خير برهان هاذي النوعيه من افخر انواع دهن العود الكمبودي المعتق وهاذي النوعيه موجود منها عينه عندي واذا قررت بطيبك وامشي واذا قررت تشتري اجيبلك طلبك الى باب بيتك 
سعر ربع التوله 400ريال 
سعر النص 800ريال
سعر التوله1500ريال

دهن عود هندي غني عن التعريف
نوعيته ممتازه ورائحته مميزه على الشرط سعر ربع التوله 220ريال ونص التوله420ريال والتوله 800ريال يوجد انواع من دهن العود الهندي واجود من النوع هذ واسعرها اغلى


دهن عود كمبودي سوبر 
ونزولا عند رغبة زبائننا الكرام نفيدكم انه يوجد لدينا دهن عود كمبودي سوبر على الشرررررررط مره بكل الضمانات باذن الله استعادة المبلغ كامل في حال عدم اثبات جودته وعدم الرضى عنه


ربع التوله 200ريال
ونص التوله 380 ريال
والتوله الكامله 700ريال 
بس على الشرط وبكل الضمانات باذن الله رائحه فواحه ثبات في الثوب والشماغ رائحه مميزه جدا

مسك الطهاره

المسك الاسود مسك الغزال الذي اوصى به الرسول

وهو ياتي على شكل مسحوق كما ترون في الصوره 







>>>>البضاعة المتوفره حاليا<<<<




الجــــــــديـــــــــــد

يشمله العرض


عود كمبودي مروكي
نوعيه ممتازه وراقيه وسعرها طيب ليست من الغاليه جدا ولكنها ذات جوده وبسعر معقول سعر التوله 120ريال والوقيه تولتين ونص ب 250يال السعر فيها والتجربه تغنيك عن كلامي

جــــــــديـــــــد

دهن عود براشيم
نوعيه مميزه ورخيصه تثبت في الثوب والشماغ الى فتره لا تقل عن اربعه ايام باذن الله ورائحته مميزه وهادئه 
سعر ربع التوله 60 ريال
ونص التوله 120ريال
والتوله 200ريال 
وعلى الشرط 
عود صناعي طبيعي (بيلوت)

يشمله العرض





هذا النوع يعتبر صناعي طبيعي لان خشبه طبيعي ومطبوخ بدهن العود ويعتبر نوعيه ممتازه ريحته بارده واقرب لطبيعي وشكله يوحي بانه طبيعي يجملك بريحته وشكله وفي حال عدم رضاك عنه يمكنك استعادة المبلغ كامل

التوله 40ريال والوقيه 80ريال ربع الكيلو380ريال ونص الكيلو 700ريال والكيلو 1200ريال

دهن عود كمبودي T2
هذا النوع نوعيه اقل من السوبر ونوعيه ممتازه وريحتها طيبه جدا وعلى الشرط في حال عدم رضاك عن المنتج استرجع المبلغ كامل
سعر ربع التوله 130ريال والنص 250ريال والتوله 400ريال



يتوفر لدينا دهن عود كبودي مخلط 
رائحته طيبه يعتبر من اقل انواع دهن العود الكمبودي مخلط بنوع اخر من دهن العود رائحته طيبه ويثبت في الثوب والشماغ باذن الله اقل شي يومين على الشرط باذن الله


سعر ربع التوله 75ريال
ونص التوله 140ريال 
والتوله 250ريال





عود ازرق BMW
يشمله العرض








رقم واحد في العود الصناعي والذي لا يعتبر افضل منه الى العود الطبيعي

سعرالتوله 25 ريال والوقيه 50ريال وربع الكيلو 300 ريال ونص الكيلو 500 والكيلو 900ريال


دهن عود ملكي خاص

ويوجد دهن عود كمبودي ملكي خاص على الشرط رائحته ممتازه مقارنه بالدهن المقارب لاسعاره في السوق يدوم في الثوب والشماغ يومين



السعر ربع التوله 30ريال
ونص التوله 50ريال
والتوله الكامله 100ريال


جــــــــديـــــــد

عود صناعي اندونيسي sr الامندو

يشمله العرض







عود صناعي اندونيسي شي طيب وراحته طيبه ولكنه اقل جوده من السابق

سعر التوله 15ريال والوقيه 35ريال
ربع الكيلو 220 ونص الكيلو350 والكيلو 700ريال

يوجد لدينا زيوت عطور اخرى مثل
1-زيت عطر السلطان
2- زيت عروق العود
3-ورد طائفي
4-مسك متسلق
التوله40ريال 
نص التوله 25ريال
وربع التوله15ريال


ويوجد لدينا عطور فرنسيه تعبئه بتركيز عالي وثبات مضمون باذن الله


بخور منوع ومن افخر انواع البخور والمشهوره والجديده[/SI



__________________

للطلب جوال 0503886699




العرض الذهبى على عطور كلايف كرستيان 50ملي ب60ريال فقط بسعر قياسي ومنافس
ادفع 250ريال واكسب 1000ريال فرصه من ذهب دهن عود ومسك ابيض وعطور بـ2.5ريال





​


----------

